# Business Simulation for 5e D&D



## pauldanieljohnson (Mar 31, 2019)

The 5e Dungeon Master's Guide devotes less than half a page to the concept of running a business. In "A Going Concern: Optional Rules for Owning and Operating a Business in 5th Edition Dungeons & Dragons", I've expanded that to 49 pages. Inside you'll find rules for purchasing an existing business or building one from scratch, management activities that can boost profitability, random events that can help or hinder your operations, business cultures that give access to new advantages and management abilities, adventure hooks, a new background, and a bunch more!

Recently revised and available as pay-what-you-want on DM's Guild.

https://www.dmsguild.com/product/217510/A-Going-Concern


----------

